# Health care near Coimbra - diabetes



## StuHillman (Mar 11, 2010)

My wife and I are thinking of moving to Portugal. We now live in France and have grown tired of the long cold winters. Our only concern is the quality of health care available in the area around Coimbra. The basics: I am 68, my wife is 59. We both have UK citizenship and are covered, in France, by the superb French health service (E121 etc.) which is arguably one of the best in Europe. My diabetes medication (Lantus, Velmetia etc.) costs are covered 100% here and other medication is generally covered up to 65%. I checked on the Portuguese NHS site and believe these costs would be covered in Portugal as well. We don't have a language problem as my wife is Brazilian and speaks fluent Portuguese and I can get by quite well with the language so would not necessarily need English speaking doctors and dentists.

I am particularly interested in the experiences of anyone with type 2 diabetes and would welcome any comments, pro and con, about the standard of health care in northern and central Portugal.


----------

